# Sending a fax

## dalek

I have installed just about all the fax tools and can not get any of them to work.  In Mandrake, <ducks gead>, I used Ksendfax and it worked fine.  It says it is not installed.  I installed efax and hylafax and tried different settings, still don't work.

I'm using Kwrite, Openoffice doesn't seem to have the option.  I also have cups working for the printer.  I select print then 'send to fax' or 'Advanced Faxing Tool (Ksendfax)' and neither work.  Ksendfax says it is not installed and the other gives a different message each time and the file is blank.  It also gives me error about the format that looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> The file format application/postscript is not directly supported by the current print system. KDE can try to convert this file automatically to a supported format. But you can still try to send the file to the printer without any conversion. Do you want KDE to try to convert this file to image/jpeg?

   Then I get this: 

 *Quote:*   

>  No appropriate filter was found to convert the file format application/postscript into image/jpeg. Do you want to print the file using its original format?

 

Doesn't matter what I do, it still don't work.

Can somebody help me get this working?  I don't really want to have to boot Mandrake and loose my uptime.  Maybe I'm missing something here.

Thanks for the help!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalek

OK, I have to fax info to Doctor so I'm booting Mandrake.  I still need help fixing this though.  I think some of the problem may be that it can't convert to a file format that can be faxed.  That may be a Kwrite or KDE problem.  Not sure though.  Don't know where to start.

Any ideas????

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AgenT

Have you tried to search for this problem? I have never used fax software, nor do I have KDE installed so I cannot help you. But searching for fax gave me over 180 results and there is bound to be a few that deal with fax problems...

----------

## dalek

Yep, I got four pages worth, nothing to help me though.  Mine doesn't get as far as the ones I read about.  

When I booted into Mandrake it seemed that Kwrite, or some other app, converted the page to something else then sent it to efax.  I don't think efax is really broke now.  It doesn't seem to get that far.

I'll keep searching.  I mostly hated losing my up time and waiting for the reboot.  I also want to remove Mandrake but I keep needing it for something.

Searching again . . . . . . . . .

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## e-tigger

Printing to HYLAFAX broken.

I would seem that the distributed ppds for efax and hylafax (/usr/share/ppds/model/(hylafax|efax).ppd) are bad

<Distributed in the fax4cups ebuild>

cupstestppd fails on them and consequently printing using those ppd files fails with the very VERY misleading error message : FaxQueuer[25541]: NOTIFY: bin/notify "doneq/q43" "rejected" ""

Solution: Fix the PPDs  (Partially Posted to a news group in 2003)

Anywho:  here's a patch to apply to the hylafax ppd

```
--- /tmp/hylylafax.ppd.bad      2005-06-23 02:43:01.000000000 -0700

+++ /usr/share/cups/model/hylafax.ppd   2005-06-23 03:20:27.000000000 -0700

@@ -5,7 +5,7 @@

 *LanguageEncoding: ISOLatin1

 *PCFileName:   "HYLAFAX.PPD"

 *Manufacturer: "HylaFAX"

-*Product:      "HylaFAX"

+*Product:      "(HylaFAX)"

 *cupsFax:      True

 *cupsFilter:   "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 -"

 *cupsVersion:  1.1

@@ -44,6 +44,9 @@

 *PageRegion Legal/US Legal:    "<</PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

 

 *DefaultImageableArea: A4

+*ImageableArea Letter/US Letter:       "18 36 594 756"

+*ImageableArea Legal/US Legal:         "18 36 594 972"

+*ImageableArea A4/A4:                  "18 36 577 806"

 

 *DefaultPaperDimension: A4

 *PaperDimension A4: "595 842"

```

[/code]

----------

